# Slick Honey/Slickoleum vs SRAM Butter - same thing?



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

My research says these are pretty much interchangeable, if not the exact same thing.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Arlo Englund says the same thing.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

don't get it? but do know who Arlo is. fast as phuq back in the day


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Englund Total Air Cartridge.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Slickoleum Inc
18965 Ramrod Dr
Peyton, Co. 80831
Ph: 719-749-0219
Fax: 800-933-0814
Contact:
Jacque Englund
[email protected]
Arlo Englund
[email protected]


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've never used Slickoleum, but looking at their tech sheet, it sounds like Buzzy's Slick Honey.

I've been using Slick Honey for many years and I love the stuff.


----------

